# one for Spoony



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

remember you were saying you wanted alloys for yer golf?

i was lookin for cheap rims and stumbled across these babies.

Go on Go on Go on

you know you want to :thumb: lol.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats a good deal!

Steve


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Well blow me thats a stonking deal. I was looking at them originally and nearly bought them. Hmm thats worth a thought.

Good find, I might go look at them. Being replicas sometimes the quality is shoddy so imight try take a peek first.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

You definitely want 17s? The car definitely needs 18s minimum!  :devil:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Y15HAL said:


> You definitely want 17s? The car definitely needs 18s minimum!  :devil:


heh... as Brucie once said... if the price is right.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Well blow me thats a stonking deal. I was looking at them originally and nearly bought them. Hmm thats worth a thought.
> 
> Good find, I might go look at them. Being replicas sometimes the quality is shoddy so imight try take a peek first.


gotta be worth enquiring about imo. Just up the road from us too. As you say depends on quality tho but worth a looky. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

mick1985 said:


> gotta be worth enquiring about imo. Just up the road from us too. As you say depends on quality tho but worth a looky. :thumb:


Thats true, from the photos they look decent. I seen them on a golf recently and I must say I do like them.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Spoony said:


> heh... as Brucie once said... if the price is right.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mk 4 golfs dont fit mk 5s


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

maybe there multi stud pattern ones?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mick1985 said:


> maybe there multi stud pattern ones?


doubt it very much


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Do Auti TT alloys fit?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Defined said:


> Do Auti TT alloys fit?


as long as they are mk1 TT wheels then yes they are 5x100.

mk2 wheels are 5x112 though :thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

all mk4 golfs, A3, seat toledo, leon, bora, octavia, and beetle, were 5x100

you'll find most are now 5 x 112 now, it's just pretty much the vw standard


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

My wheels are 5x112 I believe as it's am 06 golf. The new style tt wheels would do me nicely lol


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Old style 5 spokes. No tyres on em.


----------

